# I got accepted to the KPA dog training course.



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's been one of my dreams to become a certified trainer since I was a little girl. While I know you don't have to go though programs like these to become a great trainer, I feel like for my area its a great way to get your foot in the door (very few positive reinforcement trainers [2 to be exact] in the area and that is my passion).

I know this should be a time of celebration but the $$ portion of the program is getting in the way. I have been saving and I have about 1/2 of my tuition which means the rest will have to be taken out in personal loans. While I have great credit and I know that if I moved things around a bit I could afford it, but it will make things very tight. I will also be adding to my already ridiculous amount of debt (student loans out the ears)...

I just don't know what to do. This is a real dream of mine, and you only live once. But this will spread me real thin. At the same time, there may not be a better time to do it. I have no kids, no husband, its just me and Avery....

I should also note that I am the worst decision maker on the face of the earth. And the though of money and loans really stresses me out. Thoughts?


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

wow congrats! I would go for it.


----------



## ibelongtoJake (Jan 19, 2013)

I think it is an awesome opportunity! I would surely go for it. Especially if it is a dream of yours. And what such a rewarding dream when all is accomplished and you gain the incredible talent you want so much for yourself. Go for it. Don't let the debts stand in your way because believe, they are always going to be there. You will work it out somehow. 
Don't we always need another talented and knowledgeable trainer? You may become so great at it since it is a lifelong dream, those debts will pay for themselves while you do what your passion drives you to do; with the education and becoming great at what you want to do the debts will eventually be the thing of the past and so much worth it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When you are lying on your death bed, what are the things you are going to look back on with regret? It won't be the fact that you didn't buy the blue couch you always wanted or the fact you were in debt for 5 years, it will be the things you didn't do when you had the chance. Opportunities you missed because there was always an excuse or something standing in your way. Just do it, you are passionate about it and thats what life should be about, doing things you love. Don't waste it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know its a opportunity it will never regret going through with. I just keep running things through my head, it adds an extra $32 to my loan per month (and 3 years)...Then 4 times this summer I have to drive out to Binghamton (about an 1-1.5hr drive) and stay overnight at a hotel (a $80-$100) stay. I am just so nervous I won't be able to afford these weeks in particular. 

And I keep telling myself its not giving up on a dream, I could go about learning in a different way. Perhaps I could contact the one trainer I like (but I have not yet met) and see if she'd be willing to take me under her wing. That way I'd still be working towards the same goal without the stress of the money factor. 

At the same time I am not ready to turn my back on this program. UGH. Can't I just win the lottery, it would make decisions like these much simpler.

Mollywoppy, that's what I keep telling myself. You only live once and these debts won't matter when all is said and done. Its just I am a worrier by nature (I really think its genetic)..I stress about the simplest things (you should have seen me try to pick my car color, it was not pretty). That's more what I'm worried about, my peace of mind...Is this decision going to drive me to the nut house...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

If it were me- i would do it and worry about the costs as they come, if you CANT afford it then, you can worry about it then, but there is no sense in worrying about it now, enjoy the oppertunity and go for it!!
youve got the entire rest of your life to worry about the money issue, and while your worrying about the money issue, youll be having a great time doing what you love doing and having a blast living your dream!

though im thr type who goes with the flow-if it comes my way i tend to take it and worry about the -what ifs later, i beilve in fate and so far its never steered me wrong and ive never gotten in to deep that i didnt have a way out.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's your dream, go for it! Money will be tight for awhile, but in the long run it will pay off. Once you are certified and doing it for a living it will be so worth it! If it were me and I had this opportunity to follow my dream and I didn't do it, I would always regret it. You will always have debt if you are going to have anything you enjoy.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is the thread I meant to bring back from the dead--In case anyone was wondering I decided to dive in head first! Classes started last week and so far I love it!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you have half of the money for the course. save the other half then take the course.
this will save you from more debt/loans.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

As someone who once had a $22.000 a year job and $60,000 in debts I am not so eager to tell you to do this at any cost. How much will you realistically make after you graduate? If you wait will they still take you later? In the end it's how much debt you are comfortable with.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

didn't see you started classes already. go luck. i think about becoming a certified dog trainer.
if you don't do it fulltime i think it can be a nice, profitable part time job. you can train a dog
anytime so having flexible hours really works well for a part time job.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you have half of the money for the course. save the other half then take the course.
> this will save you from more debt/loans.





FBarnes said:


> As someone who once had a $22.000 a year job and $60,000 in debts I am not so eager to tell you to do this at any cost. How much will you realistically make after you graduate? If you wait will they still take you later? In the end it's how much debt you are comfortable with.


Thanks for your options but see post #8.

I guess I should have just started another thread. I'm looking for positives!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Thanks for your options but see post #8.
> 
> I guess I should have just started another thread. I'm looking for positives![/QUOT
> Sorry i missed where you had started! Of course
> ...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yipeee Lauren!!! I am thrilled for you. Congratulations, I'm so happy to see you to take a risk and do something you are truly passionate about. Thats what life is about, it really is. Bet you anything you like, this will be one of the best decision's you've ever made. Good on you!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Good for you! I'm sure you'll do great and you're in a good area since there aren't many positive reinforcement trainers near you. Yes things may be tight for a little while but once you are out working on your own (or for another trainer if that's what you choose) I bet you'll be just fine. The world will never run out of dogs needing to be trained and if you do a great job, you'll be as busy as you want to be. You'll have frustrating moments (yes I'm speaking from experience) but also moments where your help was the only thing keeping a dog in his home. Good luck!


----------

